# Inter - Juventus: 18 settembre 2016 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (17 Settembre 2016)

Dopo la storica figuraccia in Europa League contro l'Hapoel Beer Sheva, l'Inter torna in campo in Serie A ed affronta la Juventus già in testa alla classifica. Una sfida, almeno sulla carta, senza storia.

Inter - Juventus si disputerà domenica 18 settembre 2016 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2016)

Poveracci....


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Settembre 2016)

mi auguro goleada della juve....


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2016)

La Giuve deve umiliarli ... sogno uno 0-4 sarebbe bellissimo vederli soffrire .


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Settembre 2016)

Di solito le partite in cui il risultato è così scontato, finiscono sempre all'opposto.

Non bisogna scendere molli perché spinti dal pubblico partiranno a mille con le zappe in mano da bravi zappatori


----------



## falconez (17 Settembre 2016)

Anch'io non sono tranquillo.
Se dovessero perdere,magari malamente,De Bur sarebbe a piazza Duomo a testa in giù appeso per nonvidicodove.
Poi,ovviamente,in cuor mio spero di sbagliare


----------



## wfiesso (17 Settembre 2016)

Se la sfinter non si dà una svegliata la juve stasera li stupra uno ad uno


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2016)

Un massacro


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Settembre 2016)

Due volte all'anno mi tocca tifare per l'Inda...e domani sera è una di quelle...
Ci spero poco ma se dovessero vincere contro i gobbi li ringrazio pure...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2016)

falconez ha scritto:


> Anch'io non sono tranquillo.
> Se dovessero perdere,magari malamente,De Bur sarebbe a piazza Duomo a testa in giù appeso per nonvidicodove.
> Poi,ovviamente,in cuor mio spero di sbagliare





Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Di solito le partite in cui il risultato è così scontato, finiscono sempre all'opposto.
> 
> Non bisogna scendere molli perché spinti dal pubblico partiranno a mille con le zappe in mano da bravi zappatori


Vabbeè, solito copione: se l'avversario è più forte, allora non c'è partita per voi; se l'avversario è più debole, il risultato è scontato...


----------



## koti (17 Settembre 2016)

Forza Juve


----------



## sette (17 Settembre 2016)

vince l'indah 2-0


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbeè, solito copione: se l'avversario è più forte, allora non c'è partita per voi; se l'avversario è più debole, il risultato è scontato...



Non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2016)

Mi auguro una scoppola epocale per la sfinter


----------



## Tic (17 Settembre 2016)

0-6


----------



## falconez (17 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbeè, solito copione: se l'avversario è più forte, allora non c'è partita per voi; se l'avversario è più debole, il risultato è scontato...



Allora...noi dobbiamo vincere perchè siamo la Giuve,siamo uno "squadrone" e balle varie,l'Inter deve vincere perchè sennò la sua stagione ed il suo allenatore sono già alla frutta...permetterai un po' di sano scetticismo


----------



## Atletico Maniero (17 Settembre 2016)

Io spererei di non vedere il 352. L'inter ha una difesa da brividi e mi sembrerebbe saggio andare all'assalto buttando i migliori uomini offensivi nella mischia con una strategia atta a seppellirli sotto una montagna di goal. Gradirei non sentire parole tipo "copertura", "prudenza" etc.... 
Vai in campo e fai valere la rosa superiore, proprio come fanno in Europa dove la miglior difesa è l'attacco, proprio perchè l'avversario viene bombardato talmente tanto che non prova nemmeno più ad uscire dalla sua metà campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi


Dico che, in qualsiasi modo ve la giriate, per voi è sempre una partita difficile; poi, naturalmente, vincete. Dai su, con questa Inter, è davvero una pagliacciata 'sta partita. Gli sfinteristi devono solo sperare di uscirne con non più di due goal di scarto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2016)

falconez ha scritto:


> Allora...noi dobbiamo vincere perchè siamo la Giuve,siamo uno "squadrone" e balle varie,l'Inter deve vincere perchè sennò la sua stagione ed il suo allenatore sono già alla frutta...permetterai un po' di sano scetticismo


E siano pure alla frutta. Questa partita la potete perdere solo voi.


----------



## Hammer (17 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo la storica figuraccia in Europa League contro l'Hapoel Beer Sheva, l'Inter torna in campo in Serie A ed affronta la Juventus già in testa alla classifica. Una sfida, almeno sulla carta, senza storia.
> 
> Inter - Juventus si disputerà domenica 18 settembre 2016 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Finisce male per l'Inter, a sensazione. Un pareggino sarebbe meglio


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dico che, in qualsiasi modo ve la giriate, per voi è sempre una partita difficile; poi, naturalmente, vincete. Dai su, con questa Inter, è davvero una pagliacciata 'sta partita. Gli sfinteristi devono solo sperare di uscirne con non più di due goal di scarto.



Giocassimo a Torino ti direi di si, a San siro ho dei dubbi. In teoria dovremmo schiantare ogni anno anche il toro essendo infinitamente più forti, ma la partita è spesso risicata. La rivalità coi bovini è la medesima che con la sfinter alla fine


----------



## unbreakable (17 Settembre 2016)

Io dico pareggino...


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2016)

Stanno allo sbando, mi seccherebbe davvero tanto non vincere.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Le formazioni secondo La Gazza in edicola


----------



## falconez (18 Settembre 2016)

Lemina..


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo la storica figuraccia in Europa League contro l'Hapoel Beer Sheva, l'Inter torna in campo in Serie A ed affronta la Juventus già in testa alla classifica. Una sfida, almeno sulla carta, senza storia.
> 
> Inter - Juventus si disputerà domenica 18 settembre 2016 alle ore 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...




up


----------



## Aragorn (18 Settembre 2016)

Mi dà l'aria della classica partita in cui ci scappa la sorpresa, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Dexter (18 Settembre 2016)

falconez ha scritto:


> Lemina..


Ma è diventato un titolarissimo o sbaglio? Io farei giocare Asamoah con al centro Khedira o Pjanic. Dani Alves già segato?


----------



## falconez (18 Settembre 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma è diventato un titolarissimo o sbaglio? Io farei giocare Asamoah con al centro Khedira o Pjanic. Dani Alves già segato?



Sei stato buon profeta,sto vedendo adesso su Sky che gioca Asa al suo posto...Dani Alves secondo me è ancora un po' troppo "circense" per il nostro"giuoco"..una volta limati alcuni suoi fronzoli verrà buono,il pallone lo sa giocare (e non lo scopro certo io )


----------



## falconez (18 Settembre 2016)

Credo,al di la di tutto,che fino al rientro di Marchisio ci dovremo sollazzare con Lemina ed Asa.
D'altronde il famoso centrocampista mancante a questo serviva...va be',speriamo Marchisio rientri quanto prima sia in campo che in forma.


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2016)

L'inter ha sempre lo stesso problema ad ogni partita, giro palla lentissimo e straprevedibile


----------



## sette (18 Settembre 2016)

Pjanic è fuori ruolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

infortunio benatia e si gode


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Settembre 2016)

Mi sa che Benatia continuerà a rompersi, godo


----------



## Tobi (18 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Benatia continuerà a rompersi, godo



uscito?


----------



## Cenzo (18 Settembre 2016)

La Juve sta giocando veramente male, senza un'idea di gioco si affida alle giocate dei singoli.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Perchè ha lasciato fuori Higuain per far giocare quel cesso (anche se segnerà) di Mangiukic?


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

*Inter - Juve 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> uscito?


Sì sostituito da Barzagli che ha preso subito il giallo


----------



## de sica (18 Settembre 2016)

Che partitaccia ragazzi.. E questi vogliono vincere la coppa? Bleah, per l'amor di Dio


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Settembre 2016)

Tutto come previsto.


----------



## sette (18 Settembre 2016)

Che barba


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè ha lasciato fuori Higuain per far giocare quel cesso (anche se segnerà) di Mangiukic?



se segna non è un cesso e avrà avuto ragione l'allenatore.
Piuttosto: avrei messo Higuain e lasciato fuori Dybala per Pjaca. Dybala ha bisogno di rifiatare molto più del Pipita.


----------



## Lorenzo (18 Settembre 2016)

Primo tempo orrendo.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2016)

Pessimo primo tempo, speriamo nel secondo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Settembre 2016)

Il centrocampo dell Inter si sta sistemando già con questi. Hanno buttato 40mln per kongdobia e non gli serve


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Gol di Lichtsteiner


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2016)

Assurdo ho acceso poco fa e stava dominando l'Inter partono loro e fanno gol sono fortunati come pochi.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Pareggio di Icardi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Settembre 2016)

Godo. Un bel pareggio e siamo contenti.
I gobbi non scappano e i cugini. Non alzano la cresta


----------



## sette (18 Settembre 2016)

Lichtsteiner poteva evitare di esultare.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Godo. Un bel pareggio e siamo contenti.
> *I gobbi non scappano* e i cugini. Non alzano la cresta



dai su è ininfluente il risultato per i gobbi, vinceranno con 18 punti di vantaggio invece che 20


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

Che giocatore Icardi


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

*Gol di Perisic

2-1 Inter*


----------



## prebozzio (18 Settembre 2016)

Icardi gol e assist. Straordinario.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Palla straordinaria di Icardi


----------



## Kaw (18 Settembre 2016)

Grande Icardi nell'azione del gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

Finita. Prima sconfitta in campionato per i gobbi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2016)

Un po' godo e un po' rosico


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai su è ininfluente il risultato per i gobbi, vinceranno con 18 punti di vantaggio invece che 20



Ehhhhh...... Ora torniamo in corsa pure noi per lo scudetto.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

Ripeto: che giocatore Icardi.

Allegri ha cannato tutta la partita.
Bene. Non sempre vince il più forte. Vediamo se la Juve riesce a farsi male da sola.


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2016)

Icardi ha fatto una partita pazzesca, da top player assoluto


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

L'Inter è una squadra lunatica, ma ha dimostrato che ha le caratteristiche per far un bel campionato.
Se De Boer trova il bandolo della matassa , e ha le capacità per farlo, dall'altra parte del Naviglio potrebbero divertirsi parecchio


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Acciuga non c'ha capito nulla, la responsabilità è tutta la sua. Ma come fai a lasciare fuori Higuain per far giocare Mandzukic??


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2016)

Quindi Inter campione d'Italia domani su tutte le testate


----------



## Kaw (18 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'Inter è una squadra lunatica, ma ha dimostrato che ha le caratteristiche per far un bel campionato.
> Se De Boer trova il bandolo della matassa , e ha le capacità per farlo, dall'altra parte del Naviglio potrebbero divertirsi parecchio


Hanno una rosa per cui farei volentieri a cambio, eccetto un paio di giocatori da parte nostra.
Se non ritorna la pazza Inter possono fare bene.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acciuga non c'ha capito nulla, la responsabilità è tutta la sua. Ma come fai a lasciare fuori Higuain per far giocare Mandzukic??



assolutamente
Non so se cambiava qualcosa, visto che la partita l'ha persa a metà campo (Pjanic e Asamoah pessimi), ma Higuain deve giocare sempre. Per caratteristiche fisiche, tecniche, soldi investiti e tutta una serie di motivi.
Piuttosto era da mettere fuori Dybala che per caratteristiche atletiche non può reggere troppe partite in pochi giorni.


----------



## davoreb (18 Settembre 2016)

Icardi ha fatto una partita da campione vero, Banega a zero e stato un grande colpo.


----------



## markjordan (18 Settembre 2016)

a calcio si gioca in 11
se ne hai troppi , + hai scelta + sbagli , meno amalgama e + malumori


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

*Inter - Juventus 2-1 FINALE.*


----------



## de sica (18 Settembre 2016)

Che scandalo di partita


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2016)

Ho sempre difeso Allegri, specie l'anno scorso, ma quest'anno sta cannando TUTTO. Higuain non può stare fuori, Asamoah è praticamente un ex, ma in generale non esiste preparare le partite sempre pensando prima a difendersi.


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2016)

Vittoria meritata, basta botte di sedere alla rube


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

per forza
l'unica partita dove noi milanisti siamo dalla parte dei gobbi questi perdono
è una maledizione orrenda per noi, l'ho capito dal pareggio immediato di Icardi che sarebbe finita così 

in ogni caso complimenti all'inter, unica squadra che non si mette a 90 contro questi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Settembre 2016)

Godooooooo


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Settembre 2016)

Allegri si dimostra quello che è 

Un allenatore sopravvalutato che pensa solo a difendersi


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2016)

Non so se godere o no 
Partita persa da Allegri,comunque.


----------



## Heaven (18 Settembre 2016)

Godo


----------



## Aragorn (18 Settembre 2016)

Questa sarà sicuramente la gara della svolta per l'Inter e la sua stagione, peccato perché un'altra sconfitta avrebbe potuto destabilizzarli parecchio. Purtroppo Allegri tra mercoledì e oggi si sta confermando la solita mezza via tra un buon allenatore e un troll.


----------



## falconez (18 Settembre 2016)

Onore all'Inter,vittoria strameritata.
Vergogna Juve,sconfitta strameritata.
Grazie Allegri di credere in Asamoah,una manna dal cielo per l'Inter.
Salvo solo Sandro stasera,l'unico che sapeva cosa fare con grinta e voglia.
Ora ,please,tornare sul pianeta Terra e riprendere da zero con umiltà.
Adesso mi fermo perchè sono troppo incazzato.


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2016)

La Juve vincerà il campionato facilmente ma in europa con questo centrocampo ha davvero poche speranze di vincere (contro Barca, Real e Bayern quasi nulle). Non aver sostituito Pogba adeguatamente pesa.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2016)

Scelte imbarazzanti di Allegri, la sconfita ce l'ha sulla coscenza.
Icardi stasera strepitoso


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2016)

Ciò che davvero trovo incomprensibile è l'incredibile autolesionismo di Max: ma dico io, in Champions abbiamo SEMPRE ottenuto risultati con moduli e sistemi di gioco completamente diversi, perché quest'anno la squadra è impostata con un assetto così difensivo? Che senso ha? Poi ci sarebbe anche da chiedersi il perché escludere Higuain e continuare a panchinare Pjaca...


----------



## Dell'erba (18 Settembre 2016)

Loro come avevo preventivato hanno fatto la partita della vita(dove sono quelli che mi davano del paraculo?), allegri ha deciso di facilitargli il compito, ne' più ne' meno.

Higuain dentro al 75', direi che è il commento migliore.


----------



## Hammer (18 Settembre 2016)

Per una volta godo anche io



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scelte imbarazzanti di Allegri, la sconfita ce l'ha sulla coscenza.
> Icardi stasera strepitoso



Sono perfettamente d'accordo, la sconfitta è molto legata alle scelte di Allegri


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2016)

Acciuga è un asino e la Giuve paga il centrocampo che manca un po'


----------



## taarabt85 (18 Settembre 2016)

continuo a pensare che Allegri di calcio ne capisce poco o nulla


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Settembre 2016)

Vittoria meritata...Inter con più intensità ed umiltà...due qualità che se messe in campo quasi sempre fanno la differenza


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2016)

Contento per il Boero e per Trollegri. Alla vigilia il primo dato per spacciato, l'altro per fenomeno.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2016)

L'INter l'ha vinta con la testa e a causa della scelta di Allegri di tener fuori Higuain.

Avrei puntato su Pjaca e l'ho detto dall'inizio, ma cari Juventini, si gioca in 11...se schieri Pjaca devi far fuori o Alex Sandro, in questo momento il migliore della Juve, o Dybala. A voi la scelta.

In ogni caso ero l'UNICO a sollevare dubbi sulla convivenza Higuain Dybala. Dybala lo scorso anno è stato fenomenale ma era il punto di riferimento lì davanti. Quest'anno deve fare la spalla di Higuain. Saprà essere abbastanza maturo per farlo? Così come Dybala in Champions mai protagonista. Insomma... l'errore più grande di Allegri è di non far giocare di più sti due insieme, se no non trovano l'intesa, che non è automatica né matematica.

In ogni caso Higuain fuori e Dybala dentro, così fuori forma, è davvero un enigma. Così come la sostituzione così tardiva.
Ah, dimenticavo... Barzagli e Chiellini sono agli sgoccioli 

p.s. ma sono l'unico che un po' gode per Pjaca, che ha scelto la Juve per fare panchina?


----------



## de sica (18 Settembre 2016)

Eppure sono sicuro che l'Inter le prossime farà male. È la classica squadra che fa la partita della vita, e poi prende gli schiaffi dal Genoa di turno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'INter l'ha vinta con la testa e a causa della scelta di Allegri di tener fuori Higuain.
> 
> Avrei puntato su Pjaca e l'ho detto dall'inizio, ma cari Juventini, si gioca in 11...se schieri Pjaca devi far fuori o Alex Sandro, in questo momento il migliore della Juve, o Dybala. A voi la scelta.
> 
> ...



Si sa, Allegri inserisce i nuovi con calma. Poi non si sa quanto Pjaca abbia voglia, coraggio, di giocare. Forse ha rinunciato al Milan, proprio per evitare troppe responsabilità, e andare a fare il portaborracce a Torino.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2016)

Sì, Allegri ha sbagliato praticamente tutto. 
Però col sedere che hanno erano riusciti comunque ad andare in vantaggio. A quel punto calo di concentrazione fatale anche da parte dei giocatori. 

Io sono convinto che una squadra che gioca da 6 anni allo stesso modo (il 5-3-2/3-5-2) possa essere messa in difficoltà se TUTTE le sue avversarie giocassero come l'Inter stasera. La lacuna principale della Juve è di non avere un piano B per queste situazioni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Settembre 2016)

Mi sta preoccupando l'involuzione di Dybala e il suo nuovo modo di giocare da 10, non so se voluto da lui o dall'incompetente in panchina ma credo da quest'ultimo visto che ci aveva già provato con Tevez. Dybala è una seconda punta e tale deve giocare, ha bisogno di andare al gol e duettare con Higuain.

Menzione su Allegri che ancora una volta si dimostra un allenatore mediocre e senza palle, capace di lasciare tutti i nuovi acquisti in panchina


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Settembre 2016)

Icardi è un cesso. -cit 


Spero che dopo questa prestazioni in molti lo rivaluteranno.
Campione vero, 23 anni e gioca come un 30 di un top club.


----------



## massvi (18 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Icardi è un cesso. -cit
> 
> 
> Spero che dopo questa prestazioni in molti lo rivaluteranno.
> Campione vero, 23 anni e gioca come un 30 di un top club.


Ti preoccupi delle critiche che arrivano all'attaccante principale della squadra rivale, ma non perdi occasione per criticare quello della tua. Singolare. 

Comunque l'Inter in un 11 contro 11 ha poco da invidiare alla Juventus in difesa (al centro), sugli esterni e a centrocampo soprattutto. Sono gli atteggiamenti e la serenità (più gli arbitri) che fanno la differenza nel lungo periodo. Questa partita l'hanno vinta perchè la Juve gli ha chiaramente sottovalutati.


----------



## massvi (18 Settembre 2016)

Anche Allegri che preferisce Mandzukic a Higuain, fa giocare Dybala a tuttocampo ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Ti preoccupi delle critiche che arrivano all'attaccante principale della squadra rivale, ma non perdi occasione per criticare quello della tua. Singolare.
> 
> Comunque l'Inter in un 11 contro 11 ha poco da invidiare alla Juventus in difesa (al centro), sugli esterni e a centrocampo soprattutto. Sono gli atteggiamenti e la serenità (più gli arbitri) che fanno la differenza nel lungo periodo. Questa partita l'hanno vinta perchè la Juve gli ha chiaramente sottovalutati.



Condivido quello che scrivi nella seconda parte.

Sulla prima parte: Bacca a 23 anni strappava ancora i biglietti. Chiuso OT.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'INter l'ha vinta con la testa e a causa della scelta di Allegri di tener fuori Higuain.
> 
> Avrei puntato su Pjaca e l'ho detto dall'inizio, ma cari Juventini, si gioca in 11...se schieri Pjaca devi far fuori o Alex Sandro, in questo momento il migliore della Juve, o Dybala. A voi la scelta.
> 
> ...



Mi sa che ti sei perso la parte dove siamo andati a trattare il giocatore senza avere una lira


----------



## Victorss (19 Settembre 2016)

Ancora una volta il fenomeno Allegri non ci ha capito una mazza.
L'unico allenatore che è riuscito a perdere lo scudetto con Ibra in squadra tiene in panchina Dani Alves per far giocare Lichtesteiner e sempre in panca Higuain per far giocare Manzo-Manzotin.
Inoltre decide di far giocare il suo migliore centrocampista fuori posizione e lasciare in panchina quello che ha dimostrato in queste prime partite di essere il più in forma di tutti: Lemina.
Una lettura di partita scandalosa.
Menzione particolare per tutti gli interisti che criticano Icardi: non capite molto di calcio come quelli che hanno riso una settimana quando l'ho preso al Fantacalcio per 120 milioni.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta il fenomeno Allegri non ci ha capito una mazza.
> L'unico allenatore che è riuscito a perdere lo scudetto con Ibra in squadra tiene in panchina Dani Alves per far giocare Lichtesteiner e sempre in panca Higuain per far giocare Manzo-Manzotin.
> Inoltre decide di far giocare il suo migliore centrocampista fuori posizione e lasciare in panchina quello che ha dimostrato in queste prime partite di essere il più in forma di tutti: Lemina.
> Una lettura di partita scandalosa.
> Menzione particolare per tutti gli interisti che criticano Icardi: non capite molto di calcio come quelli che hanno riso una settimana quando l'ho preso al Fantacalcio per 120 milioni.



Dani alves era infortunato


----------



## Juve nel cuore (19 Settembre 2016)

allegri ha completamente perso la bussola,dopo la partita con il sassuolo invece di essere contento ed esaltarsi è tornato ad un atteggiamento più difensivo per subire meno tiri...risultato abbiamo perso perchè ci siamo schiacciati dietro con gli avversari che han pressato alto e allo stesso tempo abbiamo creato poco non avendo uomini adatti a giocare di contropiede e con poca tecnica per ribaltare l'azione.

questa squadra è fatta x giocare offensivamente,d. alves higuain pjanic sono tutti giocatori di possesso, non si ha nemmeno più pogba che nel 3-5-2 era fondamentale per gli strappi e l'uscita del pallone sotto pressione

sono abbastanza sicuro che si stia facendo condizionare dai senatori x non cambiare,deve tirare fuori le palle e usare le sue idee altrimenti va cacciato


----------



## wfiesso (19 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Icardi è un cesso. -cit
> 
> 
> Spero che dopo questa prestazioni in molti lo rivaluteranno.
> Campione vero, 23 anni e gioca come un 30 di un top club.



Io continuo a pensare che sia sopravvalutato, ha buoni numeri, inutile negarlo, ma "campione vero"... dai, i campioni sono altra roba, tutta un altra roba


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scelte imbarazzanti di Allegri, la sconfita ce l'ha sulla coscenza.
> Icardi stasera strepitoso



Perfetto


Che giocatore Icardi, lo odio tantissimo ma è forte da paura.


----------



## martinmilan (19 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Icardi è un cesso. -cit
> 
> 
> Spero che dopo questa prestazioni in molti lo rivaluteranno.
> Campione vero, 23 anni e gioca come un 30 di un top club.



Definirlo cesso è troppo ma pure campione dai...
I campioni hanno doti di leadership che Icardi non ha.Se la squadra non gira fa le solite prestazioni anonime.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Definirlo cesso è troppo ma pure campione dai...
> I campioni hanno doti di leadership che Icardi non ha.Se la squadra non gira fa le solite prestazioni anonime.



ha anche 23 anni anni, generalmente le doti da leader arrivano con l'esperienza e l'avanzare dell'età. Per adesso fa quello che un attaccante deve fare: segnare


----------



## martinmilan (19 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ha anche 23 anni anni, generalmente le doti da leader arrivano con l'esperienza e l'avanzare dell'età. Per adesso fa quello che un attaccante deve fare: segnare



Esatto...per ora non le ha..


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Settembre 2016)

Quanto tempo passerà prima che batteremo noi la Juve in rimonta?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che sia sopravvalutato, ha buoni numeri, inutile negarlo, ma "campione vero"... dai, i campioni sono altra roba, tutta un altra roba





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Definirlo cesso è troppo ma pure campione dai...
> I campioni hanno doti di leadership che Icardi non ha.Se la squadra non gira fa le solite prestazioni anonime.



Se la squadra non gira chiunque fa prestazioni anonime.

Ragazzi ammettete che avete un pregiudizio perché è un cartonato sbruffoncello.
Io raramente ho visto giocatori così letali sotto porta. Ultimamente sta dimostrando di avere abilità anche da rifinitore.

Ieri ha fatto una prestazione magistrale, si è sbattuto tantissimo anche in copertura. Ha fatto 3/4 assist da fantasista.

E, puta caso, i campioni si vedono proprio nelle partite che contano. Questo con la Juve timbra SEMPRE il cartellino.
Uno che a 23 anni si esalta nelle grandi sfide e ha già segnato 51 gol in serie A è un campione. 

Sta a lui confermarsi e prendersi la maglia albiceleste.


----------



## koti (19 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Definirlo cesso è troppo ma pure campione dai...
> *I campioni hanno doti di leadership che Icardi non ha*.Se la squadra non gira fa le solite prestazioni anonime.


In base a cosa dici questo? Ieri ha trascinato la squadra alla vittoria contro una delle squadre più forti del mondo, e parliamo di un giocatore di 23 anni.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2016)

Icardi fino a giovedì erano gli stessi intertristi a metterlo in croce, ora è diventato un mi. Tra Lewandowski e benzema...al solito le vie di mezzo non esistono.


----------



## koti (19 Settembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Icardi fino a giovedì erano gli stessi intertristi a metterlo in croce, *ora è diventato un mi. Tra Lewandowski e benzema...al solito le vie di mezzo non esistono*.


Infatti non l'ha detto nessuno, anche se con il tempo magari a quei livelli può arrivarci.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

Nessuno ha parlato di Buffon sul secondo gol dell'Inter hahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Quanto tempo passerà prima che batteremo noi la Juve in rimonta?



Nell'era berlusconi è successo una sola volta: il 5-11-1989 !!


----------



## falconez (19 Settembre 2016)

Io ho visto un signor giocatore,che si è creato occasioni da solo e di quelli che si fanno rispettare con i difensori (vero Bonucci?) e questo lato non me l'aspettavo,che avesse doti tecniche si sapeva.
Ieri è stato per distacco il migliore dei suoi.
Che poi noi ci siamo impegnati per esaltarlo è vero anche.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2016)

Ieri Allegri ha fatto di tutto per favorirci: quando hai contro oscenità come D'Ambrosio e Santon devi giocare sugli esterni, magari mettendo Cuadrado :asd Invece la juve giocava sempre al centro su Mandzukic
Nonostante tutto partita di grande intensità e concentrazione dell'Inter  Partita chiaramente non replicabile contro l'Empoli, sarà una sofferenza estrema, argh.


----------



## Heaven (19 Settembre 2016)

Ieri Icardi ha stradominato contro la difesa più forte d'Europa. È un top player, c'è poco da discutere

L'Inter ha una grande squadra destinata a crescere, per me miglioreranno ancora molto gente come Kondogbia, Murillo e chissà Gabigol.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (19 Settembre 2016)

Ieri bisognerebbe chiedere ad Allegri perchè ha lasciato la superiorità numerica sulle fasce all'Inter che ha i terzini peggiori della serie A!


----------

